# Should I tell passengers it's my first week with Uber?



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

My ratings were high at the beginning but have begun to fade. Was at 4.94 after the first month, now down to 4.69 after three months. Those first few weeks I could tell passengers I just started driving and maybe they cut me some slack if anything was off. Not wanting to be too hard on the new guy. I think I will go back to pretending its my first week on the job. Good idea?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Give them $5.00 at the end of each ride. That'll do it!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

No no no. Give them water, mints other assorted snax and treats, obviously after 3 months you know how to get passengers efficiently from a to b, so thats not it. Search your soul. You must be doing something wrong! !!! 
Either that or the rating system is inherently flawed.....no that cant be it.?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Its not you, its them. Unfortunately thats not going to wash with uber management.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am now serious:
1. Stop driving drunk people; unless you have 100s of rides and high score that you can take a hit or two with no significant impact.
2. Never start trips that are clearly unfolding badly. Such as rider already has very low score, address not clear, pickup location bad, waiting very long for rider, even destination not entered etc...
3. Look inside out: do you have strong smells in you car? Many people react badly to smells, even if it is perfume. Just lighten the air, don't overwhelm.
4. I don't play music at all unless riders want it. I offer Spotify, aux cable but very few takers so far, not 1 spotify success story!
5. Don't bring up tipping subject unless they ask.
6. Always offer front seat if passenger is alone.
7. If a couple, 90% of the time they will not be aware of you. Just warm greet, a little small talk and back to business unless they are intently trying to talk to you.
8. Anyone asking about Uber, just tell them the truth and not only the negatives. Since you are still doing it, it is good for you, so stay consistent, even offer referral if they want in.
9. Tune out, don't listen to what they are talking unless directly they ask you something.
10. I only offer gum if I am about to take one myself. Gum is not visible, I ask if they want. Very few takers. It is more friendly than dumping a lot of freebies out in the open for them to take!


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

I was trying to think of a reason why you shouldn't do it. But the whole thing is based on a lie, so what's one more little white one. Do it.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Don't listen to any of this BS. Uber will take a look at the "complaints", and decide from there. I have had a 4.55 rating for a couple of months now, which only the other day went to a 4.6. However, was told by Uber a month or so ago, that I was a valued partner,and appreciated my honesty, integrity and so on. 

I knew when I started I would get low ratings, because I'm not mr. Nicey nice. I'm business like and professional. I'm not there to make friends. I'm there to drive and pay attention to the road. 

I'm certain customers think I'm unfriendly.

Well, I think it's a lot more friendly to avoid getting into an accident, what with all the idiot drivers, pedestrians and bicyclists. 

In fact, I've told Uber I don't care about my ratings anymore. Customers don't care about me, what with the amount of my time they waste.

I'm fairly certain it's like this. If Uber thinks you're doing the very best you can, and all customers can do is complain, fut dem. 

LOL


----------



## John William (Jan 7, 2015)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Don't listen to any of this BS. Uber will take a look at the "complaints", and decide from there. I have had a 4.55 rating for a couple of months now, which only the other day went to a 4.6. However, was told by Uber a month or so ago, that I was a valued partner,and appreciated my honesty, integrity and so on.
> 
> I knew when I started I would get low ratings, because I'm not mr. Nicey nice. I'm business like and professional. I'm not there to make friends. I'm there to drive and pay attention to the road.
> 
> ...


Driving safely isn't exactly heart surgery. It does not require 100% of your focus in every moment. Lots of people can hold a conversation while keeping their eyes on the road. I'm sure passengers understand, at those times when road conditions require more of your attention. Don't feel bad if you can't multi-task, but don't act like it's unreasonable for passengers to treat you like a human being, or they'll stop trying. And hey, few bad apples shouldn't ruin your attitude towards all "customers". They're just folk...

Complaining about your job is one thing, and actually helps produce better outcomes when the admins pay attention. I can't help but wonder at the attitude you take towards passengers... aren't they, in some sense, the reason we do this? I mean, and sure our economic system notwithstanding, but helping those people get around _is_ the job. If you really hate these people, find some way to work for people you like better?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Roogy said:


> My ratings were high at the beginning but have begun to fade. Was at 4.94 after the first month, now down to 4.69 after three months. Those first few weeks I could tell passengers I just started driving and maybe they cut me some slack if anything was off. Not wanting to be too hard on the new guy. I think I will go back to pretending its my first week on the job. Good idea?


I did it....it works


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

clearly there is an issue. If your weekly report confirms that you are below average for your market, there is a cause for concern. In other posts you mentioned about how good and expensive your car was. Ask riders to provide corrective comments anonymously in order to fix your problem. Hiding behind a lie is not going to solve it. Those comments come in your weekly report. Get a perspective, don't resort to a lie.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> clearly there is an issue. If your weekly report confirms that you are below average for your market, there is a cause for concern.


I was able to run the numbers on my rating for NYE week (4.38). Uber tries to make it difficult to calculate by telling you what your rating is for the last ONE week, but how many 5-star rides you had in the last TWO weeks. Despite their shenanigans I was able to deduce that I had 6 five-star trips out of 12 rate trips in the NYE week. The only way to get to 4.38 would be for the 6 non-perfect trips to include five 4-star rides and one 3.5-star ride. So 11/12 of all rides being 4 or 5 stars is good in most places, just not in Uber-land.

I think if I re-add the pep in my step of "IT'S MY FIRST WEEK ON THE JOB ISN'T UBER SO NEAT?!" I can turn those 4's into 5's.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Roogy said:


> My ratings were high at the beginning but have begun to fade. Was at 4.94 after the first month, now down to 4.69 after three months. Those first few weeks I could tell passengers I just started driving and maybe they cut me some slack if anything was off. Not wanting to be too hard on the new guy. I think I will go back to pretending its my first week on the job. Good idea?


Yea. I like that idea


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I was able to run the numbers on my rating for NYE week (4.38). Uber tries to make it difficult to calculate by telling you what your rating is for the last ONE week, but how many 5-star rides you had in the last TWO weeks. Despite their shenanigans I was able to deduce that I had 6 five-star trips out of 12 rate trips in the NYE week. The only way to get to 4.38 would be for the 6 non-perfect trips to include five 4-star rides and one 3.5-star ride. So 11/12 of all rides being 4 or 5 stars is good in most places, just not in Uber-land.
> 
> I think if I re-add the pep in my step of "IT'S MY FIRST WEEK ON THE JOB ISN'T UBER SO NEAT?!" I can turn those 4's into 5's.


You never know it just might work.


----------



## real_deal (Feb 17, 2015)

John William said:


> Driving safely isn't exactly heart surgery. It does not require 100% of your focus in every moment. Lots of people can hold a conversation while keeping their eyes on the road. I'm sure passengers understand, at those times when road conditions require more of your attention. Don't feel bad if you can't multi-task, but don't act like it's unreasonable for passengers to treat you like a human being, or they'll stop trying. And hey, few bad apples shouldn't ruin your attitude towards all "customers". They're just folk...
> 
> Complaining about your job is one thing, and actually helps produce better outcomes when the admins pay attention. I can't help but wonder at the attitude you take towards passengers... aren't they, in some sense, the reason we do this? I mean, and sure our economic system notwithstanding, but helping those people get around _is_ the job. If you really hate these people, find some way to work for people you like better?


. Your not a driver you need as much focus as you can on the road lok


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i tell all pax when they ask ,that its my first month , hehe


----------

